# niagara falls BOB results



## Impailer (Aug 22, 2009)

Any results?


----------



## Impailer (Aug 22, 2009)

GC: Regal BBQ
RGC: The BBQ Effect


----------



## honcho (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW what a weekend,
   The winners of the Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival

    The Grand Champion------------Reagle BBQ
    The Reserve Grand Champ-------BBQ Effect
    3 rd--------------------------Donnies Smokehouse
    4 th--------------------------Oen Eyed Jacks
    5 th--------------------------Hickory & Hops
    6 th--------------------------Doghouse Willie
    7 th--------------------------Matt Forcucci
    8 th--------------------------Virgina Q
    9 th--------------------------Big belly Bar Be Que
   10 th--------------------------5 Hogs Frnt Porch BBQ


   Thanks To all,, Can't wait till next time


----------

